# March Contest - PurePep.com



## AnaSCI (Mar 1, 2014)

*MARCH CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: PUREPEP.COM​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*MARCH CONTEST RULE(S)​*
*1) You MUST have at least 100 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You must have at least 3 posts in the main forums before entering the contest each day (DOES NOT include - Adult, Introduction or Off Topic Forums). All other forums are acceptable.
3) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
4) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
5) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest!!*

*MARCH CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*2 CJC-1295 W/O DAC, 3 GHRP-6 & 30ML BACTERIOSTATIC WATER FROM PUREPEP.COM!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 1, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 1, 2014)

1. So excited for another contest! Thanks Anasci & PurePep!


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 1, 2014)

Rule #2 is newly added for this contest. Everyone make sure you read it before entering! Thank you!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice work Anasci!   I like the change!


----------



## Slate23 (Mar 2, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how many will post now


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks PurePep..great sponsor guys .. Post away guys thats what a forums about ..Always something new or old to share.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 2, 2014)

yoo g`day anasci!


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 2, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> It will be interesting to see how many will post now



With the new rule added it will provided a better chance of winning for those that contribute to the growth of the board!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 2, 2014)

1-Yea sorry about that I read through the rules briefly before I posted. But must've skipped right over that rule


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 2, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> 1-Yea sorry about that I read through the rules briefly before I posted. But must've skipped right over that rule



No problem, you do quite a bit of posting in the main forums.

I am sure that many will overlook it in the beginning.

Although I have noticed there are not many posts to views in the contest yet, so there are some that are obviously here for just the contests


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 2, 2014)

2 yes sir the contests for the guys that are always here and always posting are just the icing on the cake


----------



## Big-John (Mar 2, 2014)

1. I think it's a great rule. If I never win one I would love to see someone that's always on here and being helpful.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 2, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 2, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 2, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 3, 2014)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 3, 2014)

5


----------



## Big-John (Mar 3, 2014)

4. If it keeps this up me or phoe will win this. Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 3, 2014)

Pancakes anyone?


----------



## Big-John (Mar 3, 2014)

5. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 3, 2014)

Later big john.  We had fun playing choo choo with you..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 3, 2014)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Mar 3, 2014)

1


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 3, 2014)

Make sure to read the NEW rule of the contests guys!

If anyone sees someone not following the contest rules please inform them as I do not want to have to monitor the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 3, 2014)

Alicias a fighter with a gun show..


----------



## Big-John (Mar 3, 2014)

1. IB you just need to set this one out!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 3, 2014)

No way big john ..im playin  to win this bitch..


----------



## Big-John (Mar 3, 2014)

2. Well your waisting your time...


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 3, 2014)

I like the new rules... 1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 3, 2014)

3.


----------



## Slate23 (Mar 3, 2014)

I like the new rules too. I don't use peptides so while I'm still posting on the forum I'll sit out this contest for the most part. Good luck brothers!


----------



## Big-John (Mar 4, 2014)

4.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 4, 2014)

Dos... I can't walk today. Fucking slayed legs


----------



## Big-John (Mar 4, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2014)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 4, 2014)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 4, 2014)

Here comes ib the winner now !!!  Later big john..


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 4, 2014)

Three


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2014)

3 I've been busy as hell lately after tomorrow I'll have more time to post pics


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 4, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2014)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 4, 2014)

Im gonna borrow the bike big john and have a snack. . Snooze u lose .


----------



## Big-John (Mar 4, 2014)

O I'm here brother!


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 4, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Here comes ib the winner now !!!  Later big john..



keep dreaming.. lol


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2014)

Sup Bitches.


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 4, 2014)

I am going to let those that have not followed the contest rules slide. I do not have time to police the contests so, from now one this is how it will work:

If someone that has violated the rules lands on the winning post, the poster after theirs will be chosen the winner (if the next poster is eligible). Simple enough.

Everyone enjoy!


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2014)

2


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 4, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 4, 2014)

Big john. I got team ib cheer squad. Who u got ?:action-smiley-033:K


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2014)

3


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 4, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> I am going to let those that have not followed the contest rules slide. I do not have time to police the contests so, from now one this is how it will work:
> 
> If someone that has violated the rules lands on the winning post, the poster after theirs will be chosen the winner (if the next poster is eligible). Simple enough.
> 
> Everyone enjoy!



Nice!

Stay sexy y'all and remember 3 posts per day in other forums and you can post here


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2014)

1


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2014)

I couldn't concentrate if she was working out near me.:love1::love1::love1:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 4, 2014)

Get back her big john . 3 inch ok.  Ib is 2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 5, 2014)

3 and I'm back IB with the winning post right here!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 5, 2014)

4


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 5, 2014)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 5, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 5, 2014)

1. Morning everyone!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 5, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 5, 2014)

2. It's about time Phoe.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 5, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 5, 2014)

3.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 5, 2014)

Winner..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 5, 2014)

4


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 5, 2014)

Dat dere is an ass


----------



## Big-John (Mar 5, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 5, 2014)

5


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 5, 2014)

two


----------



## Big-John (Mar 5, 2014)

5.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 5, 2014)

:love1:


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh snap! 3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 6, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2014)

Biker season..


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 6, 2014)

4


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 6, 2014)

2


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 6, 2014)

Uno


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 6, 2014)

3


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 6, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2014)

Lil jessica.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 6, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 6, 2014)

1. Where u at IB?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2014)

Here with my chicas.!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 6, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 6, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 6, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 6, 2014)

1.  That would be a bontrager bike seat.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lil jessica.



Nice

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 6, 2014)

3


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 6, 2014)

2. Thighs are high protein and low carb.  Brekky?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 6, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 6, 2014)

5


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 6, 2014)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 6, 2014)

5


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 6, 2014)

Uno. Phoe I'm in love with 92!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 6, 2014)

1


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 6, 2014)

3.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 7, 2014)

Wheres turbobusa..


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

4.   Pfshhhhh


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 7, 2014)

1


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 7, 2014)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 7, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

5 goodnight


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 7, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 7, 2014)

Nattys wife found his homebrew guys.. looks like it works.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 7, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 7, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 7, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 7, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 7, 2014)

2


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 7, 2014)

Yummmm


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 7, 2014)

3


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 7, 2014)

she can pet my dragon lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 7, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 7, 2014)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 7, 2014)

5 see y'all tomorrow


----------



## Big-John (Mar 7, 2014)

4. Later Phoe.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 8, 2014)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 8, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 8, 2014)

1. Good morning guys.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 8, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 8, 2014)

1.  Sure moves slower in here now.   It's hard to get to 5 posts if you don't start early.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 8, 2014)

2. Yeah I think I got 4 in yesterday.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 8, 2014)

3


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 8, 2014)

2. I only got one. And no one posted after.   Then zzzzzz


----------



## Big-John (Mar 8, 2014)

3. That means I got a better chance of winning lol.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 8, 2014)

Big-John said:


> 3. That means I got a better chance of winning lol.



NO.. course not..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 8, 2014)

1 yea it gets very difficult to get 5 most days luckily I'm up when the old lady heads off to work so I've got a headstart. Otherwise I'd never get my 5 a day. I also have to continually check now before I start posting.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 8, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> NO.. course not..




4. Don't come crying when I win it!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 8, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 8, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 8, 2014)

3


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 8, 2014)

4


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 9, 2014)

4


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 9, 2014)

5


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 9, 2014)

5 see y'all tomorrow


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 9, 2014)

Lisa says ib wins big john..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 9, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 9, 2014)

Thug nation nw yetty club..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 9, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 9, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 9, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 9, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 9, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 9, 2014)

5


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

5.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 9, 2014)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 10, 2014)

1


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 10, 2014)

2


----------



## psych (Mar 10, 2014)

1. I got cleared to play!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 10, 2014)

2


----------



## psych (Mar 10, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 10, 2014)

3


----------



## psych (Mar 10, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 10, 2014)

Is this true u texans?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 10, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 10, 2014)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 10, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 10, 2014)

2.


----------



## basskiller (Mar 10, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 10, 2014)

3.


----------



## basskiller (Mar 10, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

1


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 10, 2014)

uno


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 10, 2014)

I got it big john...still holding my ground..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

3


----------



## psych (Mar 10, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

4


----------



## psych (Mar 10, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

5


----------



## Big-John (Mar 10, 2014)

4.


----------



## basskiller (Mar 10, 2014)

3


----------



## psych (Mar 10, 2014)

3.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry ..error 69..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 10, 2014)

:love1:


----------



## Big-John (Mar 10, 2014)

5.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 10, 2014)

1


----------



## basskiller (Mar 10, 2014)

4


----------



## psych (Mar 11, 2014)

4.


----------



## basskiller (Mar 11, 2014)

5


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 11, 2014)

2


----------



## psych (Mar 11, 2014)

5


----------



## STEAK HELMET (Mar 11, 2014)

and a free bottle of RESEARCH CLEN!!!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 11, 2014)

1


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 11, 2014)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 11, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2014)

Fukin aye!  Pure Pep rocks.    Thanks Steak!  Im gonna slap this ass for luck :action-smiley-033:


----------



## basskiller (Mar 11, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh boy..


----------



## basskiller (Mar 11, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 11, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

2.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 11, 2014)

4


----------



## BIG D (Mar 11, 2014)

spring almost here!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2014)

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 11, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 11, 2014)

2


----------



## psych (Mar 11, 2014)

1.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 11, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2014)

Aint she sweet ..:love1:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Aint she sweet ..:love1:



No it looks like someone's wearing a wig.

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2014)

Lmao just saw that u jerk. ruined my thot .


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ib me and the old lady think its a man

5


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 12, 2014)

1


----------



## psych (Mar 12, 2014)

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2014)

No phoe thats a southern texas girl I can tell by her perky smile.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 12, 2014)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 12, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 12, 2014)

2.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 12, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 12, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 12, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

3


----------



## BIG D (Mar 12, 2014)

4


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

4


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 12, 2014)

HAHAHAHA awesome pic


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 12, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

5 and I'm out til tomorrow boys and girls


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 12, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 12, 2014)

5.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 12, 2014)

3


----------



## Smalltowniron (Mar 12, 2014)

Guess I need more post...damn! :banghead:


----------



## BIG D (Mar 12, 2014)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 13, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey hey hey..


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 13, 2014)

4


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 13, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 13, 2014)

5.  Yay I made it


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 13, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 13, 2014)

:naughty1:


----------



## Big-John (Mar 13, 2014)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 13, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 13, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 13, 2014)

1 goodmorning


----------



## Big-John (Mar 13, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 13, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 13, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 13, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 13, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 13, 2014)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 13, 2014)

Dam I love pat a cake with my frosting on top..
And tennis too..:love1:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 13, 2014)

5


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 13, 2014)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 14, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

Stacy's gun show..  I need bullets..


----------



## Big-John (Mar 14, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 14, 2014)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 14, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 14, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

Missed the boat big john


----------



## Big-John (Mar 14, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 14, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

Twister ^


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 14, 2014)

5


----------



## BIG D (Mar 14, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 14, 2014)

3.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

Hell you.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 14, 2014)

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

Racing to get me for the win big john..


----------



## Big-John (Mar 15, 2014)

5.


----------



## BIG D (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 15, 2014)

1


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 15, 2014)

1.  Late start


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 15, 2014)

Swole iz everywhere..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 15, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 15, 2014)

1.


----------



## BIG D (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 15, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 15, 2014)

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 15, 2014)

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## Big-John (Mar 15, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 15, 2014)

1


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 15, 2014)

1.  Sunshine.  Gym.  Kitchen chemistry.     Maybe some Lego Mobie action too.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 15, 2014)

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah shes impatient sometimes. Lol.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 15, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 15, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 15, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 15, 2014)

3


----------



## BIG D (Mar 15, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 15, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 15, 2014)

4


----------



## BIG D (Mar 15, 2014)

7


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

5


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 16, 2014)

3. ^^^wow


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 16, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 16, 2014)

:sport-smiley-003:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 16, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 16, 2014)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 16, 2014)

:devil-smiley-005:


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 16, 2014)

5.  And brew fest is over for now.  More next weekend.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 16, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 16, 2014)

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy Sunday...


----------



## Big-John (Mar 16, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 16, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 16, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 16, 2014)

5. Nap time!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 17, 2014)

Cant post pics here . Anyone havin same problem. ?


----------



## MattG (Mar 17, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Cant post pics here . Anyone havin same problem. ?



No but i keep getting database error and cant use user control panel. From home page i cant get into forum section. Figured out if i clicked on the "recent posts" link i cud get on, but lots of stuff isnt working at all for me...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 17, 2014)

5 probably just doing site work and u keep getting can't upload image file not recognized


----------



## Big-John (Mar 17, 2014)

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 17, 2014)

LOL..:banghead:


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 17, 2014)

1.  Someone has a case of the Mondays.  And it's me.  Wut!?!?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 17, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 17, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 17, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 17, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 17, 2014)

3


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 17, 2014)

2. Nice pics. I feel better already


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 17, 2014)

4


----------



## srd1 (Mar 17, 2014)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 18, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2014)

Megans gun show..


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

4


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 18, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2014)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 18, 2014)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 18, 2014)

3


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 18, 2014)

4


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 18, 2014)

4


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 18, 2014)

5. Omg.  I made it


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 18, 2014)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2014)

:action-smiley-062:


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2014)

:headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2014)

:naughty1:


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2014)

4


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 18, 2014)

holla


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2014)

5 later guys and gals see u tomorrow


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2014)

Dear Yetti


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

5.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 19, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 19, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 19, 2014)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 19, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 19, 2014)

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Big-John (Mar 19, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 19, 2014)

1


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 19, 2014)

she's perty


----------



## Big-John (Mar 19, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 19, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 19, 2014)

5.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 19, 2014)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 19, 2014)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 20, 2014)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 20, 2014)

4


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 20, 2014)

5


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 20, 2014)

5


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 20, 2014)

5


----------



## Big-John (Mar 20, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 20, 2014)

1 morning


----------



## Big-John (Mar 20, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 20, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 20, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 20, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 20, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 20, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 20, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 20, 2014)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 20, 2014)

1.  ^ that guy has really nice hair


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 21, 2014)

1


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 21, 2014)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 21, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 21, 2014)

3


----------



## psych (Mar 21, 2014)

Surprise Motherfucka! - YouTube







1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 21, 2014)

Shaddup ..


----------



## Big-John (Mar 21, 2014)

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 21, 2014)

Shaddup twice.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 21, 2014)

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 21, 2014)

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## Big-John (Mar 21, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 21, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 21, 2014)

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 21, 2014)

Thats weak phoe.lol

Rib Friday..hold the sauce..


----------



## Big-John (Mar 21, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 21, 2014)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 22, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 22, 2014)

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 22, 2014)

Big Johns card..  LOL..


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 22, 2014)

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 22, 2014)

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 22, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 22, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Big Johns card..  LOL..




2. She deserved it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 22, 2014)

Her meal
Yogurt 
Rice
Fruit
Almonds 
Coconut


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 22, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 22, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 22, 2014)

3


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 22, 2014)

2. Yeah that's nice


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 22, 2014)

4


----------



## Big-John (Mar 22, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 22, 2014)

5


----------



## Big-John (Mar 22, 2014)

5.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 22, 2014)

3.  I see there is shriracha in the fridge.  Nice work.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 23, 2014)

:action-smiley-064:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 23, 2014)

2


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 23, 2014)

Uno


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 23, 2014)

4.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 23, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 23, 2014)

5.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 23, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 23, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 23, 2014)

1 and images are not working again. Not a valid image file wtf?


----------



## Big-John (Mar 23, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 23, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 23, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ib's aka captain jacktardious


----------



## Big-John (Mar 23, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 23, 2014)

4


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 23, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 23, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 23, 2014)

5


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 24, 2014)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 24, 2014)

1


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 24, 2014)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 24, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 24, 2014)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 24, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 24, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 24, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 24, 2014)

Finally can play. . U guys with tap talk all entried void from yesterday..lol.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 24, 2014)

2 don't hate get the damn app and quit being a cheepskate


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 24, 2014)

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 24, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 24, 2014)

She klishinas up nice .pretty ..
For sale road king. Contact turbobusa..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 24, 2014)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah ^^^


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 24, 2014)

5yep


----------



## basskiller (Mar 24, 2014)

You know you know


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 24, 2014)

Uno


----------



## Big-John (Mar 24, 2014)

3.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 25, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 25, 2014)

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 25, 2014)

Very weak natty.  Upgrade your search brutha.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 25, 2014)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 25, 2014)

2


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 25, 2014)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 25, 2014)

3


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 25, 2014)

2.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 25, 2014)

4


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 25, 2014)

3.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 25, 2014)

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 25, 2014)

I got this big john.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 25, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 25, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 25, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 25, 2014)

Spicy..


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 25, 2014)

1.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 25, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

4


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 25, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

5


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 26, 2014)

3. Damn. I just saw that picture floating around FB yesterday.   Hot hot hot


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 26, 2014)

1


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 26, 2014)

Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 26, 2014)

Stuck at GW808s house .lol.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 26, 2014)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 26, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 26, 2014)

2.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 26, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 26, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 26, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 26, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 26, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 26, 2014)

5.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 26, 2014)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 26, 2014)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 26, 2014)

5


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 26, 2014)

1.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 26, 2014)

Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 27, 2014)

Ooohhh ..^


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 27, 2014)

2.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 27, 2014)

1


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 27, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 27, 2014)

3. Jesus Christ Natty.   Killing me.   (In a good way)


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 27, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 27, 2014)

4


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 27, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 27, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 27, 2014)

1.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 27, 2014)

3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 27, 2014)

2.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 27, 2014)

4


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 27, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 27, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Mar 27, 2014)

3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 27, 2014)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 27, 2014)

Phoes birthdays today . He is a hot mess.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 27, 2014)

3


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 28, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 28, 2014)

4


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 28, 2014)

1


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 28, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 28, 2014)

5


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 28, 2014)

2


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 28, 2014)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 28, 2014)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2014)

Here she is guys..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 28, 2014)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2014)

Weak d2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 28, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 28, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 29, 2014)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 29, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 30, 2014)

Twerkin car wash is my new business


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 31, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 31, 2014)

Serious? No playas all day here? Stupid. We win d2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 31, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 31, 2014)

1


----------



## Big-John (Mar 31, 2014)

1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 31, 2014)

2


----------



## Big-John (Apr 1, 2014)

3.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

One


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Ohhh now ya all playn cause ure about to be an april fool joke when I  win.. 
THANKS PUREPEP FOR A GREAT MONTH!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump for PurePep!!! Thanks guys! Great service..


----------



## STEAK HELMET (Apr 1, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> *MARCH CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: PUREPEP.COM​*
> *CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
> *MARCH CONTEST RULE(S)​*
> *1) You MUST have at least 100 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
> ...



30ml CLEN TOO!!!


----------



## Big-John (Apr 1, 2014)

4.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 1, 2014)

3 IBS out for a double post in a row


----------



## Big-John (Apr 1, 2014)

5.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Shaddup ..
Good luck big john..  hope I win.  Lol  heres my team..


----------



## Big-John (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't believe you guys wasted your time even playing.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 1, 2014)

Morning fuckers


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Phoe ure stupid. Games over I won so sthu.   April fools.   LOL.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 1, 2014)

U know I won so


----------



## Big-John (Apr 1, 2014)

Give it up guys!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 2, 2014)

Yayyyy. I won I won!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 2, 2014)

Some were disqualified for not following the new rules. I will have to go through the thread and will announce the winner tonight when I have more time.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Some were disqualified for not following the new rules. I will have to go through the thread and will announce the winner tonight when I have more time.



In some of our defense its new and at the beginning we might've skipped that rule a little. But we were quickly reminded by yourself and our peers


----------



## jacked391 (Apr 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2014)

Who won


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 3, 2014)

*MARCH CONTEST WINNER​*
*Phoe2006 with # 315​*
*MARCH CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*2 CJC-1295 W/O DAC, 3 GHRP-6, 30ML CLEN & 30ML BACTERIOSTATIC WATER FROM PUREPEP.COM!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS Phoe2006!!!​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​**TAKE NOTICE: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in.*​


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2014)

:sSig_woohoo2::sSp_clangrats::thumbsup:

Congrats phoe..
Sorry big john..  u had him surrounded..


----------



## jacked391 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoe congrats


----------



## Big-John (Apr 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> :sSig_woohoo2::sSp_clangrats::thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats phoe..
> Sorry big john..  u had him surrounded..




I've had about 3 surrounded before lol. Congrats Phoe.


----------



## Slate23 (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats phoe!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 5, 2014)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ironbuilt its not march anymore brother


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2014)

April fools .. 
 Got him started young on burgers...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 9, 2014)

Heres April. She wants to play


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump for purepep!


----------

